# weisser Rand bei kreisrundem Favicon + transparentem Hintergrund



## tinella (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo miteinander...

Ich möchte ein kreisrundes Favicon mit transparentem Hintergrund erstellen.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass sich am Ende immer ein hässlicher weisser Rand um das Bild bildet. 

Man kann das hier sehen.

Ich möchte das am liebsten so haben, wie im Attachement zu sehen.

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, wie ich das zustande bringen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## bayersoftware (31. Mai 2008)

In welchem Dateiformat speicherst du dein Favicon denn?


----------



## tinella (2. Juni 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Ich speicher das als .ico Format, gebe dem File einfach die .ico Endung.
Habe das Ico-Plugin für Photoshop installiert, aber kann es nirgends finden deshalb mach ichd as so. Ist das der falsche Weg?


----------



## bayersoftware (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn das ICO-Plugin für Photoshop nicht funktioniert ist es der falsche weg. Anscheinend Funktioniert es aber, sonst hättest du (vermute ich mal) gar kein Bild


----------



## janoc (2. Juni 2008)

Hast du schon mal transparente gif oder png probiert?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon


----------

